# Vape Gear



## shabbar (10/2/14)

Howzit guys ,

Im looking to buy some secondhand or cheap vape gear , who has what to sell ?

Help a brother out lol


----------



## Zodiac (10/2/14)

What exactly is it that you are looking for Shabbar ? And how cheap ?


----------



## shabbar (10/2/14)

a mod + rba , i sold my svd last week n kind of regretting it . Gotta start from the beginning again 

something in the hundreds not thousands lol


----------



## Zodiac (10/2/14)

Lol, ok cool, will ask around and see if there's anything available.


----------



## shabbar (10/2/14)

thanks much appreciated


----------



## RIEFY (10/2/14)

astro plus helios 550

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shabbar (10/2/14)

Batteries and chargers ?


----------



## RIEFY (10/2/14)

no and post screws needs replacing on helios

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY (10/2/14)

or wait I will throw in one 18350

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY (10/2/14)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shabbar (10/2/14)

Where would I get the posts from ? Also what make is batteries


----------



## RIEFY (10/2/14)

pm me

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shabbar (10/2/14)

Lemme take that reo off your hands lol


----------



## Keyaam (10/2/14)

KTS plus nimbus 2 x 18650's charger R500


----------

